# 20G Aquascaping Layout Idea ... Opinions?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm gonna be setting up my 20G Tall (20x14x16) tank next week and I thought I'd share my aquascaping plans so I could get some feedback, etc. on it.

The tank will be placed like a room divider (actually a sofa divider ), so it will be visible from three sides with only one short side against the wall.

The first picture shows the pieces of driftwood that I plan on using along with plant placement and the second picture shows the same thing but straight from above. I also plan on using some okho stone underneath the Java Fern sort of between the two branches of wood.

A - Cyperus helferi
B - Crypt crispatula 'balansae'
C - Nymphaea zenkeri 'Red' (Red Tiger Lotus)
D - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' (Compact/Tropica Sword)
E - Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)
F - Elocharis parvula (Dwarf Hairgrass)
G - Staurogyne repens
? - Not sure what yet

The driftwood will also have some fissidens moss attached in certain places and I also have some Anubias nana petite to put somewhere.

So does this look like a nice layout? Is there something you would change? If so what? What can be improved upon? My only reservation is that I'm not a big fan of stem plants since my cories always uproot them, but I don't mind using some. Also this will be a low tech tank with no CO2 and medium light.

Any suggestions on what to use for the foreground marked by ?.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

To make it even easier to visual this setup, here's links to pictures of the plants I'm thinking of using:

A - Cyperus helferi









B - Crypt crispatula 'balansae'









C - Nymphaea zenkeri 'Red' (Red Tiger Lotus)









D - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' (Compact/Tropica Sword)









E - Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)









F - Elocharis parvula (Dwarf Hairgrass)









G - Staurogyne repens









Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice plants and lay out planned.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

i'd swap the regular java fern for needle, and i'd leave the sword out
other than that sounds good...


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice plan though I prefer the Trident fern over all the other types of Java fern because it stay's shorter and more manageable, narrow leaf tends to get really tall and grows really fast. Trident looks pretty much the same but the leaf tends to branch out into three's.



rountreesj said:


> i'd swap the regular java fern for needle, and i'd leave the sword out
> other than that sounds good...


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

what he said about the trident ^^^ but it is a bit harder to source, ALL the more reason to do it
hahahahaha


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Trident is $5.95 shipped on aquabid. Here's the link:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsr&1277351846

You need to tell us which side is front, back left and right for us to best help you out.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

The layout you have for your tank sounds like it would work well. I tend to like sword plants and would defanately use the tropica sword. The area you have chosen for it I think would work out great. Nice peace. Where you have the ? I woud add something like Hygro Corymbosa var. Siamensis.


----------

